# 23 Service Bn.



## adc (29 Dec 2003)

Is there anyone out there who can provide me with any recruiting info. for this unit? What is the best way to arrange a visit or tour and is there anyone in particular I should try to contact? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Theoat (29 Dec 2003)

Give this link a try  23 service battalion


----------



## Thompson_JM (30 Dec 2003)

wow... I really should have know about that site...

Uh im from 23 Svc Bn. have been for the Past 5 years. so i can give you a good idea of what goes on down there as well... Sgt. Roger Gonsalves is our unit recruiting guy, so if you call the unit at 905-972-4000 ext. 3042 or failing that the BOR at 905-972-4014 they can answer all of your questions about the unit. what trade are you looking at going into (if you want to have fun in our unit i suggest MSE-Op. we do alot for the unit, and tend to be the biggest section within the battalion.. second to Supply and Transport would be Maintenence.. anyways, hope this all helps.


----------



## adc (31 Dec 2003)

Many thanks for the responses. I will be sure to give the above a call sometime in the next week or so. Cpl. Thompson; I really don‘t know which trade I would choose as I know so little about your unit. I think I will be happy to accept any which would have me I guess! One important question which I hope you can answer is how does the recruit or basic course work nowadays? Is it at the local armoury over a number of weekends or is it  held during the summer at a place like Meaford or Borden?  It seems to me like different units do things their own way. If it‘s the latter, then I have an awful lot of schmoozing  to do at work between now and then to get the time off.


----------



## Thompson_JM (1 Jan 2004)

to my knowlage it is done both ways... the recruiters would be better at telling you exactly how it is done. but there is always going to be a component of your basic courses that will be run over the summer. with a service battalion.. ok.. with our unit there are a couple of trades, the cool ones are MSE-OP aka Trucker, and Vehicle Tech, aka Parts changer, you also have supply techs, and clerks. 

so i‘ll give you a little info on each trade.

MSE-Op as a trucker your primary job is to operate and maintain, our fleet of trucks. essentially you are the UPS or Purolator driver of the army. nonetheless its a pretty cool job, and we try to have alot of fun when wer‘re out there.

Supply Tech: If you dont become a Sup Tech, at least make sure you are freinds with one. these guys and galls issue all the wonderful wonderful kit the CF supplies to each soldier. this job is gonna involve alot of sorting and such.. lots of paperwork. but you will also get to drive a bit as well. 

Veh Tech. You fix broken trucks. Pro‘s: Excellent trade to learn and very practical in the real world. Con‘s: it takes a long time to get qualified and learn your trade.

Clerks. also not the people you want to make mad.. they do alot of thankless duties that you dont even know about. they also work out your pay, and do the paperwork for loading you onto your courses etc...

Im pretty sure thats all of them for our unit..
any of the trades are good. go to the DND site or the recruiting center and read up more in depth on the trades, and pick the one you think you will like the most. 23 svc Bn is a really good unit with some really good people.. its definatly a good place to work.


----------



## brin11 (3 Jan 2004)

If I may add..re: info about vehicle techs:

If you choose this trade be prepared to do much of your training (3‘s, 5‘s, 6A‘s, etc.) in Borden, Ontario for several months at a time.  Not so difficult if you live in the province (ie: Hamilton) but more so if you live away.


----------



## Thompson_JM (4 Jan 2004)

well since he wants to join 23(hamilton) svc Bn it should be a big problem   


by the way, Borden is a very nice base. a little anal at times but all in all a good place to spend a summer.


----------



## adc (6 Jan 2004)

How much training is carried out at Borden as opposed,say, to the local armoury?


----------



## Thompson_JM (6 Jan 2004)

your best bet would be to inquire at the base in hamilton by calling the BOR or the recruiting office. they can tell you everything you need to know.. anything i tell you may be a half truth as i am a trucker and not working with recruiting.


----------



## adc (7 Jan 2004)

I will! Thanks for your time, it‘s appreciated.


----------



## Thompson_JM (7 Jan 2004)

Not a problem..

I wish i could be more helpfull but like i said...


----------

